# what I miss having



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

So here I am now. Almost 5 months since the divorce. I've started talking to a guy I met online and he's a great guy. I'm so happy to be able to have real conversation with a man again. My ex would never give me time to talk, but this guy, we can talk for hours just bullsh*tting and it's wonderful. The last time we spoke on the phone we talked for 4 hours. But, I still have not met him in person yet. We were supposed to have a date over this past weekend but things didn't happen (I'll explain that maybe later) While he makes good effort to stay in contact with me, I wish he would make an actual effort to meet me so we can see if we really do have chemistry. Now I find myself thinking about him pretty much all the time. I'm always looking at his pictures online and it's making me think about all those things I miss having. I miss having someone to come home to at night. I miss having someone who I can kiss good morning, good night and just because. I miss having someone to hold me, I miss sex, I miss holding hands. I'm lonely and I long for the day when somebody holds me again.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thats cool Apple.
I miss a lot of those things too. I do however find myself a bit skeptical about women who show an interest in me. Sex? whats THAT, I forget..
I wanna find somebody that nobody knows. Lately the ones that have shown an interest in me, have all come from the same extended group of friends I already have, and its kind of like just a different fish from the same old pond, where someone else I know had "caught and released" in some form or another.

I dont want to hear any history between her and some other "pal" of mine.

I think its going to take awhile for me to be able to invest the old ticker into someone again..


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm very skeptical as well, Shoo. While I think this guy likes me, I admit I have my doubts because I havent met him in person yet! I keep thinking if he likes me as much as he tells me does, then he would make a good effort to actually meet me. This guy is somebody none of my friends or family knows. I'm liking getting to know him and taking things casually, going one step at a time but I still would like to actually meet him.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

apple:
Congrats on the moving on but move carefully in this world. There are so many weirdos.
I would think he would want to meet you, since you seem to have such a nice rapport, as much as you do. That's a red flag if it continues. I have gotten so paranoid because I ignored all of MY red flags from ex because of the l u v and rose colored glasses.

Shoo: I agree sex? Do they still do that? It's been a long long time.. . I will, no doubt, be nervous the first time back between the sheets or wherever. Boy, I don't think I can think of that in too much detail. And I agree about your excellent comparison of fishing in the same waters. But what are you left with, internet dating and??? It's hard for me since I don't go to clubs but I suppose when it is supposed to happen it will.

Good luck apple and shoo and myself. What a journey!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Yah, I miss sex but I don't want to have it with anyone else right now. That's why I have "toys". :smthumbup: It's not the same but it's better than begging for it from someone who isn't interested. 

I also miss having someone to go the bars with and see live bands. My H and I had a good time for the short time we did that together. Fortunately there are other who like to go out but not many who share my taste in music. 

I do miss the conversations we had once, long ago, when we were still friends.


----------

